# Sweet Story!



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

That is a very touching story.....wish stories like that didn't make me tear up!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you for posting that wonderful story Marie! Just goes to show that God has a direction for us all!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Love love this story Marie. I have watched many of the puppy prodigies video's and find them all amazing.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Loved it! Now I have to go grab a kleenex.....lol


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

:Cry::Cry::Cry:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Love the story. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I've seen this before and each time I get a lump in my throat. Beautiful story.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Just what I needed...a good cry!


----------



## Tanya (Jan 12, 2010)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH (in a good way) 

It's like that with our children too, we need to help them be who they are so they can become the best they can be.


----------

